# 195/50R17???



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

does anyone make a 195/50R17 tire?
also, unrelated, the falken 512's, has anyone every run these in any sort of snow?
how do the handle in the winter/snow?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 195/50R17??? (shagnwagn118)*

Can't get anything in a 195/50R17, can do a 205/45R17 or larger..............


----------

